# Mini MF lease rates



## Newman (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi all. I looked throughout this board (and searched it) and could not find anything that discussed current MF rates for the Mini. I was at my dealer yesterday and was told that it was .00325 for 36 months with a 70% residual (12k/yr). I know that BMW's rates are generally lower than that with only about 4 - 5 cars in their lineup with that rate (the convertables, M's and 760). I'm just wondering if the rate is really .00285 and my dealer is adding on the extra .0004 that is optional. Any help would be appreciated.

~David


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

Try sending a PM to Tarry or posting your question in the ask a dealer thread.


----------

